# Built-in bookcases



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You would frame a wall in their place and cover with drywall. Those look decent save for being a bit thin. Most don't like giving up storage spaces like shelves. Why do you want to get rid of them? If you don't like the open look, why not put some cabinet door fronts on them. Glass or wood I suppose.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Remove the top trim---

Look for screws holding the top box to the wall---remove those--they should be spaced 16" apart--

Once the top section is removed--see if the counter top is removable---if it is remove that--

Remove trim at floor--unscrew cabinet from wall---should be screws on back of cabinet just under the counter top---


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Remove the top trim---
> 
> Look for screws holding the top box to the wall---remove those--they should be spaced 16" apart--
> 
> ...


Well....I was going to suggest a BFH.....but I guess the above method is a bit 'cleaner'.

If I was making that cabinet....I would have either nailed the face frame on with finishing nails or used pocket screws. 

Pocket screws will have an angled hole cut in the side of the wood. The screw uses a square head bit to remove.


----------



## Chr1571na (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions! I will look at it tomorrow to see what we can do. We don't like the visibility of everything on the shelves but also they are not sturdy at all. We can't put anything too heavy on them like plates. The kitchen has no pantry. Instead, the washer and dryer are in what would be a pantry. I want to install two tall pantry cabinets on the far right then a couple of regular cabinets and lastly a section on the end just big enough for two to eat at. I am concerned about the countertop. It is made out of the same tile that's on the floor and everything looks so permanent. Won't know until I try the above methods for removal. I'll take a picture tomorrow to post of the counter.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

If you put some facing on them, this will stiffen up the shelves. This will also allow you to put some overlay doors on them, which will hide what you have on them.

I think this solves both of your problems.


----------



## Chr1571na (Feb 23, 2012)

Cleaveman, thank you for the suggestion. I already purchased some discounted cabinets that can not be returned. Plus I'd like to build a small nook to use for eating on. The kitchen is too small for a table so it would be very useful to have that. There's just enough room where the opening of the kitchen is to add it. 
I have to add that I am an extreme novice and will have to google facings to find out what that is. LoL I will have to get back with the counter top pictures later because one of my twin boys is sick and running fever.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Tylenol & Motrin every 4 hours, switched, will take care of that fever.


----------



## Chr1571na (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks cleaveman! That's exactly what Peds at the hospital said to do!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2012)

The bookcases is just a piece of furniture made of wood or any metal containing more shelves that can be used to contain books or any other printed material you have got.


----------

